# Packaging Supplies



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a place in the US to order soap packaging supplies?  Namely cello bags.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 15, 2009)

cellobags. com has great prices.


----------



## Imblebee (Apr 15, 2009)

nashvillewraps.com is also a catch-all for packaging.

HTH


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Great thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

uniquepacking has some nice stuff .They are on ebay and have a website.


HTH

Kitn


----------



## Lane (Apr 15, 2009)

I looove  www.mygirlfriendshouse.com


----------



## kslo78 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've had great service at papermart.
http://www.papermart.com/


----------



## lsg (Apr 16, 2009)

I like Uline

http://www.uline.com/


----------



## honor435 (Apr 16, 2009)

Girlfriendshouse has tons of  colors and  designs.


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 17, 2009)

I love paper mart


----------



## kevvenl (May 23, 2011)

Yes i have some ideas..I also get from here packaging supplies

_spammy links deleted - the mod team
links weren't to packaging suppliers' sites_


----------



## Allenlavoiee (Jul 1, 2013)

You can check and buy similar types of bags fromhttps://www.packagingsuppliesbymail.com/Kraft-Bubble-Mailers


----------

